# Snow is getting closer



## junkman

The snow is getting closer. What do you have to do to get ready?I need to change the track on my 80 eltigre get fuel lines on my skidoo's change out the hood on my 72 nordic and also put a battery in it and give the rest of the fleet the once over.How about you?


----------



## SalmonBum

I get my sleds ready in the early summer, that way if I need to do anything unscheduled, Im not trying to cram it in Dec 1st. Im looking to add another sled to my army. Trying to find a 2010 XP 154 to leave in Steamboat for the season.


----------



## Itchin' to go

Gotta do the top end in wife's sled.

Build and install adjustable handlebar risers on mine. I'm copying the Rox riser design.


Ryan


----------



## Crazy Axe

I need to get clutch springs for mine, and help my buddy rebuild the top end on his MXZ, and do some maintenence/replace a carrier wheel on my buddies Indy. Hopefully we can get busy on this soon before it's snowing and we are saying "Damn I wish we were done so we could go ride!"


----------



## anon12192013aazz

Forgive my ignorance, but during what time frame can you expect to have enough snow to ride on, in the Grayling area? Jan 1st - March 1st?


----------



## junkman

broom_jm said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but during what time frame can you expect to have enough snow to ride on, in the Grayling area? Jan 1st - March 1st?


 That depends on Ma nature.There have been years where we road just after Thanks Giving(been a long time)and other years it wasn't even worth getting them out.


----------



## anon12192013aazz

Even in northern parts of the LP, there are years where you just don't get enough snow?


----------



## Crazy Axe

I'm just getting into the sport by a couple of years and it seemed like 2 years ago, there wasn't crap for snow in Indian River, but we drove to Elmira and the trails were beautiful. Then last year we started near Higgins and rode to Grayling and back one night, on sketchy trails. We drove out to just west of Cadillac and again the snow was awesome! Having access to a computer, watching the weather (almost constantly) and knowing how to read snow-depth maps really helps to plan trips for me.. I could imagine that in this state we could get hardly enough snow to ride anywhere so don't be surprised if it happens but hopefully not this year *knock on wood.*


----------



## junkman

Well the 70 olympique is ready and safely back up north and the 72 nordic is now down here it needs a battery,hood,fuel lines,and a seat cover that should just about do it for that one.Then I get to get started on the arctic cat.:woohoo1:


----------



## junkman

Put a new battery in the nordic last night and all electrical is working.Now to mix some fuel and try to start maybe tonight or tommarow.:woohoo1:


----------



## bigcountrysg

I Added a 93 Indy 650 to my fleet this summer. It is in mint condition. I am gonna take it to a guy I know that will go through it and get it ready for snow. I also have a 91 Indy Trail Deluxe 500 that I put money into last summer and rode all winter. But I need to fix one thing on it which is able to be welded by someone that has a tig welder. Because it is aluminum.


----------



## Jfish

junkman said:


> The snow is getting closer. What do you have to do to get ready?I need to change the track on my 80 eltigre get fuel lines on my skidoo's change out the hood on my 72 nordic and also put a battery in it and give the rest of the fleet the once over.How about you?


I need to change the chaincase oil, grease suspension, change primary and secondary clutch springs, put new plugs in, and get the carbs cleaned on the carbed sled. 

I think the carbides are still good. I went from studs to no studs last year and too much carbide can about make you fly off in some turns!

I'm hoping the UP gets pounded this season!


----------



## limige

Well need to rejet the carbs get a shock rebuilt. Pickup my hinge plates and Hood cable from the dealer. Powder coat the hinges a arms and strut towers. Buy a better helmet then tear into the efi and figure out what all I'm going to do there. Get the 580 from storage change primary clutches, and change the seat cover maybe powder coat some things there.


----------



## Buddwiser

New spark plugs, new ski skins, add a detachable rear view mirror and McGiver up an auger mount.


----------



## averageguy

broom_jm said:


> Even in northern parts of the LP, there are years where you just don't get enough snow?


 Some years the northern lower can be pretty thin, especially if they never get a good base built up. It depends on the weather and what type of snow condition you're willing to run your sled on. Always check trail reports and call ahead and ask someone in the area.


----------



## STG8008

Down by me nobody gives it time to get a base, 2" on the ground and they are out riding on it, thats why i dont ride locally anymore, tired of riding on snirt. Have snow will travel!!


----------



## junkman

Update on the nordic,carb needs a complete rebuild and fuel tank needs replace or patch.Anybody ever try one of those plastic welding setups from Harbor freight?


----------



## Jfish

averageguy said:


> Some years the northern lower can be pretty thin, especially if they never get a good base built up. It depends on the weather and what type of snow condition you're willing to run your sled on. Always check trail reports and call ahead and ask someone in the area.


I just keep on driving past Houghton Lake, Grayling, Gaylord, Indian River etc. and go straight to the UP. I'm done going to Mogul City in the Northern Lower.


----------



## averageguy

Jfish said:


> I just keep on driving past Houghton Lake, Grayling, Gaylord, Indian River etc. and go straight to the UP. I'm done going to Mogul City in the Northern Lower.


 Ssssshhh! It never snows in the UP.


----------



## Jfish

averageguy said:


> Ssssshhh! It never snows in the UP.


I go straight to the Soo


----------

